# Capote's Jumping the Gate



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Since I've had him, Capote stays in the kitchen when I'm away. Well I've started carpooling so I leave out of the front door. Since I've been doing that, he's been jumping over the gate and now I need to start crate training him. 

Well I'm worried about the whole..'old dog new tricks' theory. He's never been crate trained except at night when we go to sleep and usually he's by me the whole night so he's fine with hit. If I crate him, he'll be in there all day while I'm at work. If I put him in the crate and leave the room he cries. If I'm in the room he's fine. 

I need to train him that the crate is ok, but I don't have days and days to do the whole..'few hours at a time' thing. Any ideas?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you buy a higher gate or a extension for the one you currently have?

How old is he now, do you think maybe you could start trying him for short periods of time, having free roam and maybe closing off some doors?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

The gate that he's got right now is counter height and the tallest they have. I can't go any higher due to the wall that it's on doesn't go any higher. I think he's getting his feet over the top and pulling himself the rest of the way over. The kitchen was the only room I could really put him in to have free roam where he could stretch out and play..thats why he was in it because I'm away at work for 8 hours normally which he's been ok with. I should have trained him from a puppy but I felt bad leaving him in his crate 8 hours a day when he's in it 8 hours for sleep, you know? I may have to get a bigger crate so he can do more than just sleep in it if I have to crate him..


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Mindy,

I have been leaving Casper in the kitchen with a gate also, I am sure he could jump it.....he just doesn't know it yet.

This is probably a long shot....but could you attach one of those folding doors? Probably not if it is only a half wall.....

Is there another room you could leave him in beside the kitchen? I am just thinking all day seems like a long time to be in a crate....if you are not use to it.

Or if you use the crate, can someone come in to give him a break during the day?

Just some things to thing about.....hope it helps.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mindy,

Has he just been waiting for you when you get home? Or does he get into stuff?

I would be considering shutting some doors and giving him some free roam in a few rooms, or is that not an option? I've had Gucci on 'free roam' minus the dining room and living room since about 4-5 months old, and she usually stays in the same 2 spots, granted..I don't think she's ever been home more than a few hours alone, 2-3 at the longest. But if he's in the crate already at night, that would put him in the crate for what? 16 hours a day? That's a long time to hold it and not eat/drink.

I think there are some companies that make custom 'gates', you may be able to have a new one made that he cant' jump, have you searched around any?

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine have free roam of the house which is kitchen, living/dining room and den. The exceptions are the guest room and my Mom's room. My room is off limits, because it is downstairs, and they won't go down there. I have a pee pad in the kitchen and that is where Kodi goes. I have one in the den, and that is where Shelby goes.

I am not gone 8 hrs, only 4-5 hrs. Most days my Mom is also at home. But on the days where they are alone, I haven't had any problems. They haven't gotten into any mischief (yet) and no accidents.

I would see if you could leave him to roam and maybe get a dogwalker to come in during the day to take him for a walk. The exercise will make him tired.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mindy, just my 2 cents: no matter how old he is, 8 hours of staying in his crate @ daytime without drinking, eating, peeing, pooping just doesn't sound right. If you can't trust him in a bigger area then maybe you can put him in the bathroom where you can close the door? Hope we can help you find a solution, cause I'm sure it's a bothersome situation for you.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Mindy,

sounds like its time to move again.. 

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Mindy, there must be a way to make a dog-proof barrier so he can stay in the kitchen. Add something height-wise to the top of the current gate so he cannot jump over it. Call in a handyman or a handy-friend who can devise something. I absolutely wouldn't crate him all day, not fair. I really hate the idea of crating a dog during the day, period, unless for just a short hour or two. I must say, I'm really impressed w/Capote's jumping and escape skills. Good luck!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mindy, I've just been thinking, if the reason why he can escape is because he uses the gate bars as steps, maybe you can add a wide piece of wood to the bottom part on his side that keeps him from using the lower gate bars as a step. Hope this makes sense...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mindy-- how bout this for a quick cheap solution-- (provided you don't mind drilling some holes in a door jam) What if you screwed in 2-3 hooks at the top of the door and then hung a couple of panels from the expen down from the top 
at the bottom attach some eye hooks and secure them with hook do-hickies that come with the x-pen- so you close up the whole door. I guess the downside is it may be a pain to put up and remove. We have loved our x-pens from JBpet. 

Is he trying to follow you out the front door? would it be possible to still go out your old door? 

I do know people who crate their dogs for 6-8 hrs at a time- I think a mid day break is essential. But, if he is used to sleeping in his crate the transition time shouldn't be bad--- But I would also encourage you to find another solution. Because Capote is just too cute.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

there's not really a door jam. I have an open floor plan, so it's just the counter wall and the pantry wall that it's in between. 

I may try the whole..putting something over the slats on the gate...that might work. I hate to leave him in the crate all day too! I'd feel horrible. And while now I 'could' technically make it home at lunch it's still a 25 minute drive both ways so thats almost an hour which is my lunch break. It's a stretch. 

Leaving him free roam wouldn't work.. I have carpet throughout and he's peed twice now on the couch right next to me in the past month... I dunno why. This one is new. Last night he got out when I was at the movies and went on a scavenger hunt through my dirty laundry... guess what he found! All of my dirty underwear! Glad I didn't bring home a date or anything because THAT would have been rather embarrassing..lol.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you just put stuff in front of the gate so he can't use the gate to climb it? Maybe just attach cardboard or something that he is unable to grip to? I think that is a better alternative to the crate.

Amanda

P.S. Or where is that video where they put 8 foot fencing in their kitchen and the dog still climbed out <BG>?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It won't look pretty, but you can head to your local bulk home improvement store (Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.) and get a piece of remnant vinyl flooring for $20 or so and put it in front of the gate. It is too slippery for him to really do anything and he won't be able to climb the gate then. However, if he's a chewer, I'd get something else harder and more durable. You don't him chewing vinyl flooring.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Mindy, I think Amanda and Kimberly explained better what I was trying to say earlier, but it seems you understood me anyway, LOL.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Is all this happening because now you are going out a different door? Can you go out the old door and would that make a difference? Is this a case of Capote trying to follow you out of the house? 

As a temporary solution, I would try a couple things--can you try putting an old rug or quilt over your gate to fool Capote into thinking he can't climb it anymore? Is there a counter height table that you could put in front of the gate to block Capote from climbing over? Is there anything else you could put in front of the gate to block Capotes climb? Think of odd shaped items that are not climbable, but wouldn't fall over and hurt him.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you have a doggie door? Could you have one installed so he could go in and out on his own and not be crated or confined? My feeling is that being in a crate for 16 hours a day is too much for any dog and could bring on other issues. Is it possible to maybe weave some lattice through the gate to keep him from climbing? Maybe some old fabric would do the trick. Or get a gate that has verticle bars that he can't climb?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: blocking the gate*

Hi Mindy,
I have this kind of gate and I used a thin plywood board to cover it when Benji tried to climb out. You can secure it over the gate by using eyehooks and cotton cord. When you come home, you can untie the cord and remove the plywood. Hope this works for you and Kapote can enjoy his usual hangout.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

capote would get over that in a heartbeat. I found a few that have clear plexiglass instead of any wiring or anything that I'm thinking about ordering. If that doesn't work I'll have to crate him but that's a last ditch. I don't want to leave him in his crate for that long in a day.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mindy,
I was going to suggest the clear plexiglass to you. My DH used to have visitation with his golden retriever that he had with his ex-wife. He lived in an apartment at the time and put up plexiglass on the door to keep the golden from scratching at the door when he would hear someone come by. You may be able to tack it onto the current gate or buy one with it like you mentioned. I would also suggest getting a crate now and keeping it in the kitchen with him. Perhaps put his bed in it and start feeding him in the crate. That way, he will start getting comfortable with it if you do have to go that route in the future.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

The plexiglass sounds good! I just cannot imagine crating the pooch that long! Unless *maybe* you bought a HUGE wire crate big enough for bed, elimination area and food. I dunno. Good luck!!


----------

